# Violin sonata in e-minor I. Allegro ma non troppo



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi, I'd like to present to you the 1st mov. of my violin sonata in e-minor. For me it is one of my favourite works which I have written:

www.gerdprengel.de/violinsonata-1.mp3

www.gerdprengel.de/violinsonata-1.pdf (score)

Gerd


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

I enjoyed that. Certainly worth listening to more than once! A very strong beginning I thought. 

On a technical note, I think if I had been mixing it, I would have place the violin more in the middle of the mix or even more on the right as it seems to me the instrument with more "cut-through" in the upper range. For my ear it sounded a little odd to have the violin sitting so far to the left. But maybe that is just a matter of taste...


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

There are some nice moments however b36 and similar later, the violin cannot play the low E. The semis in the piano at b27cf are not really piano friendly and could be made more practical.
Keep at it.


----------

